# Kenwood DNX9960



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Wicked C.A.S. :: Kenwood / eXcelon :: DNX9960 KENWOOD EXCELON PRE-ORDER ONLY


Pretty cool.

Contact:
Tony Mercado
Marketing Development Manager
310-761-8216
[email protected]


KENWOOD INTRODUCES NEW KENWOOD EXCELON MULTIMEDIA / NAVIGATION PRODUCTS FOR 2010



Las Vegas, NV (January 7, 2010) - (Virtual Press Office) - Kenwood USA Corporation announced the introduction of five premium in-car multimedia systems specifically engineered and manufactured exclusively for the Kenwood Excelon dealer network.

For 2010, Kenwood introduces a new flagship double-DIN multimedia / navigation receiver, the DNX9960 ($2,000.00 suggested retail price). Advanced 3-D navigation technology by Garmin is included, offering three-dimensional buildings and landmarks with many images being photo-realistic. Lane Assist with Junction View are two new features that reduce highway interchange confusion and improve driving safety. The DNX9960 also includes built-in NAVTEQ Live Traffic service that is free for the life of the product. For maximizing fuel efficiency while driving, the DNX9960 offers the Garmin-developed EcoRoute™ feature that measures the impact of your driving habits on the environment and suggests routes that will provide the most efficient fuel consumption. Kenwood’s voice control feature allows the user to fully operate the navigation system and utilize features such as entering addresses or phone numbers, choosing menu options and select points of interest. The voice control system will also operate the audio and video systems, allowing the user to change between multiple sources, seek out music and video files and access station presets. In addition, the DNX9960 can decode MPEG4 and AVC/H.264 and WMV video files from an external USB drive.


The DNX9960 utilizes a “Dynamic 3-D Transition Effects (FXUI™ Technology)” graphic user interface (GUI) with selectable skins and movable, drag-and-drop icons for complete customization. A high-resolution WVGA 6.95” touchscreen with Dynamic Brightness Control provides the best looking DVD video, iPod video, USB video, navigation maps and source icons. The latest Parrot Bluetooth module is built into the DNX9960 and is compatible with almost all cellular telephones on the market.

The double-DIN DNX6960 ($1,200.00 suggested retail price) is a value-added combination of cutting edge technologies, intuitive user interface and great Kenwood Excelon quality. With the Garmin navigation and Parrot Bluetooth built right into the unit, the DNX6960 offers the latest in technologies at an attractive price. A compact front-panel knob is included to easily control volume, while a front-panel mini A/V input allows for convenient connection of a portable device such as a digital camera or camcorder. An upgraded 6.1” WVGA LCD touchscreen panel gives the user complete control over multiple audio and video sources, including DVD, MP3/WMA compact disc, iPod, iPhone, external mass storage devices, satellite radio and HD Radio (optional iPod, HD Radio or satellite radio accessories may be required). The user can customize the hard-key illumination colors of the DNX6960 to match the unit’s faceplate lighting to the interior lighting of many vehicles, while the background and startup screen graphics can be changed to show personal photos or the brand logo of the vehicle.

The Kenwood Excelon DDX896 ($1,100.00 suggested retail price) double-DIN DVD receiver features “Dynamic 3-D Transition Effects (FXUI™ Technology)” GUI, source icon customization, high resolution video, built-in Parrot Bluetooth and upgraded audio features just like the DNX9960 with the exception of Garmin navigation and voice commands. A 6.95” WVGA touchscreen with Dynamic BRightness Control delivers exceptional video performance, perfect for when the user searches iPod content by scrolling by album artwork (similar to iPhone). The DDX896 can also decode MPEG4 and AVC/H.264 and WMV video files from an external USB drive. The optional KNA-G610 ($600.00 suggested retail price) is a hideaway module for those customers who wish to add Garmin navigation to the DDX896 at a later time.

The P-NAV696 multimedia/navigation package ($1,350.00 suggested retail price) has an oversized 7” WQVGA touchscreen monitor with a flip-out Z-Action mechanism, and is the ideal Kenwood Excelon choice for single-DIN multimedia/navigation applications. The P-NAV696 offers GUI customization and gives the user the ability to highlight three favorite sources for easy, immediate selection. A USB input is provided that allows video files to be played directly via iPod video, iPod Touch or iPhone. The P-NAV696 package consists of the KVT-696 ($950.00 suggested retail price) in-dash DVD receiver and the KNA-G610 ($600.00 suggested retail price) hideaway Garmin navigation module. The KNA-G610 is available for those customers who wish to add Garmin navigation to a stand-alone KVT-696 at a later time.

The DNX9960, DNX6960, DDX896, P-NAV696 and KVT-696 come with a two-year warranty and are available only through authorized Kenwood Excelon retailers.

Model Sugg. Retail Price Availability
DNX9960 $2,000.00 April, 2010
DNX6960 $1,200.00 January, 2010
DDX896 $1,100.00 March, 2010
P-NAV696 $1,350.00 January, 2010
KVT-696 $950.00 January, 2010


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Played with it @CES. Much improved GUI: menus, iPod, and Nav. Same DSP features as 9140 & 8120 predecessors; it's got all the x-overs, eq, T/A most would want in an all-in-one unit, but lacks active band-pass capabilities. New CMOS camera with lane assist and multi-views is exceptional & fully integrated with 9960 (with other H/U, you'd need the external controller). "Hard buttons" are now a la Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT.

All-in-all a very good H/U but pricey. Adding the CMOS cam makes it compete with some of best OEM systems in the market.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

By request someone told me that you can not get the dnx9960 thru Contact:
Tony Mercado
Marketing Development Manager
310-761-8216
[email protected]


So plz do not contact him.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I hear for 2010 the DNX9140 will be the top model, so I assume that the DNX9960 will actually be a 2011 model. FYI this is just speculation, not 100% sure


----------



## Slammed Rod (Jan 23, 2010)

The 9960 is replacing the 9140.We have 5 of them on order.We were told March delivery.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well my mistake, my apologies :blush:


----------



## Slammed Rod (Jan 23, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> Well my mistake, my apologies :blush:


Didn't mean to sound harsh!!! Been getting different answers about the release dates on the 9960.I have a brand new 9140.Still haven't installed it yet on anticipation of the 9960 coming in March.When I got my 9140 I was told the new ones wouldn't be out for a year and a half.What a fool I was!!!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

anybody know if it will have an optical out?


----------



## nismo370z (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen pics on the "SD" icon on the source menu, can it play music and video for the SD card or is it just for the Nav upgrade? Also, does this unit have/ offer 5.1 surround like the 9140? Thanks!


----------



## azTRD (Dec 23, 2009)

The people who went to CES and saw this unit first hand... were you able to play around with the demo unit or was it set up as a static display? It seems that the Garmin portion was up and running, but not the Kenwood side.

I find it odd that there aren't any videos showing how the menus navigate. If Kenwood brought the 9960 to CES, you would think they would be showing it off more so then have. This makes me think that their marketing people are bad at their jobs or that the product was not ready to be shown at CES.

If this unit wasn't ready to be shown at CES, it makes me leery to believe that it will be "ready" for production (which I'm guessing needs to be now) and released by the March/April time frames. 

Pioneer seems to have stole the show with their product releases and videos made by their marketing people... at least from my perspective.


----------



## Slammed Rod (Jan 23, 2010)

Just talked to the our sales rep at Kenwood HQ.Release for the 9960 isnot going to be until May!!!! Couldn't give me an answer as to 1st or end on May!!! We were told when we ordered them that it would be March!!! Glad I still have a 9140 sitting in a box!!


----------



## azTRD (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the 8120 - everyone forgot about it, even the manufacturer...I be the dnx9140 will be forgotten quickly too once the 99 whatever comes out.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't wait for this head unit to come out. It's gonna go in my 2010 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited and replace the MyGIG RER.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

Manual... 

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/Canada/Consumer/Owners Manuals/DNX9960 - Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

NSTar said:


> I have the 8120 - everyone forgot about it, even the manufacturer...I be the dnx9140 will be forgotten quickly too once the 99 whatever comes out.


I am wondering if Kenwood did this to fix the horrible launch of the DNX9140? Way too many bugs when it released. It is stable now.. Let's see how this one fares..


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

After I skimmed through the 100 or so pages for the manual download I got this image in my mind of a VCR blinking 12:00, lol. I'd love to see a installation manual or pics of the back of the unit.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

JKashat said:


> After I skimmed through the 100 or so pages for the manual download I got this image in my mind of a VCR blinking 12:00, lol. I'd love to see a installation manual or pics of the back of the unit.


Install manual.
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles...ers Manuals/DNX9960 - Installation Manual.pdf


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

nsaspook said:


> Install manual.
> http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles...ers Manuals/DNX9960 - Installation Manual.pdf



That's funny.. SAME EXACT back end as the 9140 even the connector for the defunct TV tuner. No optical STILL for the top of the line mothership from Kenwood..


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

Thunderplains said:


> That's funny.. SAME EXACT back end as the 9140 even the connector for the defunct TV tuner. No optical STILL for the top of the line mothership from Kenwood..


The optical out should be standard on a 5.1 receiver. It's $.50 for a transmitter module linked to the DSP.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

nsaspook said:


> Install manual.
> http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles...ers Manuals/DNX9960 - Installation Manual.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## Wrathernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

I checked out the 9960's voice commands for the iPod. Found it rather pathetic that you still have to be staring at the screen to use them.
"Search Artist B"
"Next Page"
"Next Page"
"Line 4"
I was truly hoping that "Advanced Speech Recognition" meant that you could say "Play Artist Black Sabbath" like you can with the Pioneer flagship units.
Looks like the Z110BT is in my future.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

It _appears_ that it was released.


----------



## kobiejohn (Jan 17, 2009)

Ours showed up today, the bottom button are sensor touch. Looks really nice.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you have to send it back first?


----------



## kobiejohn (Jan 17, 2009)

No its our 1st shipment. Installing one of them on Monday.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

nsaspook said:


> The optical out should be standard on a 5.1 receiver. It's $.50 for a transmitter module linked to the DSP.


link on what your talking about? I would love to have a optical out even if I need to mod one on.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

trunks9_us said:


> link on what your talking about? I would love to have a optical out even if I need to mod one on.


If you have the schematic of the unit and the signal is accessible you could mod it. I meant during the design stage it's easy to add. 

YMMV... Video service manuals and schematics | ElektroTanya | Service manuals and repair tips for electronics experts

Check DDX812 for S/PDIF/CODEC signal path.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

Cool installed demo.


----------

